# Announcing macosx.com fantasy baseball 2003



## edX (Mar 7, 2003)

It's that time of the year again and we're once again organizing a fantasy baseball league. it's open to all members of our site. 

Major league baseball starts play on march 25 so i will let signups continue until march 22, at which time i will declare us ready to draft provded we have the required 'even number' of teams.

anyone can play this, no need to follow baseball or even know how it is played. it's an online game that has it's own rules and tricks for winning. and it's FREE. all you need is a Yahoo id. which is also free if you don't have one already. several of our european members did quite well last year.

to join our league go to http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/b1 and click "Sign Up Now". after accepting their license agreement, click on the option to 'join private league'. then you will need to look for league id # 151955 - MACOSX.COM Baseball. the password is 'thecafe'.


Feel to free to ask questions or to post and let everybody else know how you're going to stomp them this year. (trash talking starts as soon as you have a team.  )

(The Giantz ARE going to win the league AGAIN this year!! anybody really brave enough to try and dethrone me?)


----------



## AppMan (Mar 7, 2003)

i'm in


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2003)

The Dingleberries are going down. prepare yourself AppMan. 

hey, welcome aboard!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 8, 2003)

I think you have some issues you need to work out, Ed


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2003)

he he

no, *I* won last year's league. it was the other nine players who have issues


----------



## powermac (Mar 9, 2003)

Signed up under the name powermac


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 10, 2003)

He He He the "Jets" ^^


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2003)

alright Jet! a little cross-bay rivalry is always fun, huh?


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 11, 2003)

north vs south ^^


----------



## edX (Mar 13, 2003)

hey, we could use some more of you to join in this little game. it's really not very hard, doesn't require loads of your time and each week you get a chance to brag about beating another member of the site. what more could you ask for?


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 13, 2003)

only 4 teams :'(


----------



## Trip (Mar 13, 2003)

I might do it, does it require thought? Or is it something i can do and then forget about until somebody brings it up again?


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2003)

yes Trip, it requires some mental skills. you can't just whack buttons and move around and score points 

in truth it requires spending about a half hour a week checking in on your team, making sure none of your players are on the injured list and possibly looking around for replacements for players who aren't doing very well. that's if you're even half way interested in winning. if you just want to see what it is and be an easy victory for the rest of us, then you don't need to do that much. 

it is one of those games you can basically put as much or as little as you want to into it. last year, with 3 teams in different leagues, i averaged about an hour a week most weeks to oversee all three. so about 20 mins a team a week could be enough to win. hey, give it a try. i never thought i would like it until i tried it.


----------



## a2daj (Mar 15, 2003)

How active you have to be as an owner can vary depending on the type of league it is.  If it's a Roto league, you don't necessarily have to play every day.  If it's a H2H league with weekly scoring, then you'll want to keep an eye on things day by day.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 16, 2003)

Well, I missed it last year, guess I'll join you guys this year. See you there 

Edit: Go Orcs! haha


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2003)

well, because of the war, the first game of the season in japan has been called off. so the season doesn't start til march 30. this gives us a little more time. we still need a few more players - at least one more to make an even # of players. 3 more would be better.


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2003)

bump 

seriouly - we need at least one more person to play and we need them soon.


----------



## THEMACER (Mar 24, 2003)

im in :')


----------



## AppMan (Mar 27, 2003)

When's draft day?


----------



## themacko (Mar 27, 2003)

This is ridicules, I can't figure out how to join the league....

I've registered and I'm at the main page.  It tells me that I'm in any leagues and I have the option to 'Edit'

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/main.jpg

So I click Edit and it brings me to this page where I can't do anything!  Am I stupid or or it Yahoo?

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/league2.jpg


----------



## edX (Mar 27, 2003)

scott - click on the link that says "Sign Up Now" and then follow the directions back in the first post of this thread. it is a bit confusing at first.


----------



## themacko (Mar 27, 2003)

Ahh okay.  It was me.    Thanks Ed, I'm in!


----------



## edX (Mar 27, 2003)

ok, we have 8 teams. finally!! i will set us as draft ready tonight around midnite pst - so if anybody needs to update their draft list, better hurry.


----------



## edX (Mar 28, 2003)

oops, i fell asleep early last nite so i just now changed the draft order. it will probably go down sometime in the next 12 hrs. also, it doesn't start til sunday, i was confused (must have needed those 12 hrs of sleep). so be sure to check your lineups and get ready to play before then.


----------



## edX (Mar 28, 2003)

And now we are drafted. you can all just quit and say i won - i got Barry Bonds again. 

be sure to check your rosters to be sure you don't have any injured players starting. (DL in red next to their name)


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 7, 2003)

Methinks i'm winning the league at the moment... ;-)

Edit: Heh, I matched up our teams Ed, and it looks like for the last week I would have beat you =P. Hopefully we stay strong the rest of the year.


----------

